# now I'm an addict?



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just noticed that I am now a   True BYH Addict.....oh my....I have been a posting fool 

This spring was my worst allergy season yet...felt so miserable and spent so much time on here...which helped me through it...and I learn so much from you all...and yes...I'm hooked!

My name is Bonnie and I am a true BYH Addict and plan to keep it that way


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## flemish lops (Jun 17, 2012)




----------

